# Hi from São Paulo (Brazil)



## WingChun Lawyer (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, my name is Francisco Santos, I am a 27 years old brazilian lawyer. I live and work in São Paulo.

As for the rest, I am a practitioner of Muay Thai (2 years and counting), though I also have quite a bit of experience in judo (10 years, purple belt) and Lee Shing Lineage Wing Chun (2 years). This does NOT, of course, mean that I am a good or even decent fighter, as I only train twice a week, but I try!

...no, I never did BJJ.

I also happen to be a geek, but proud of it!

Well, that would be all, flame away!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys, I&#180;ll try to stick around as much as possible.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## samurai69 (Mar 14, 2006)

Oi, como esta

welcome here

I have friends in sao paulo........not been there, but talk to them occassionaly

I currently live in portugal (dont speak much and write it less :erg: )


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome Fransico!


----------



## Gemini (Mar 14, 2006)

WingChun Lawyer said:
			
		

> Well, that would be all, flame away!


 
Okay. WingChun Lawyer sounds like the next Jackie Chan movie.  

Joking. We're not big on flaming here, but we do like to have fun! Great to have you with us, Francisco!  Enjoy trhe forum!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice to have you here Francisco 

Welcome to MT and Enjoy the Board~!!

~Tess


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 14, 2006)

Beinvenidos


----------



## still learning (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello, Welcome  and please join in.......Aloha


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome, I enjoy learning from all martial artists!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2006)

*waves*


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, nice avatar Sarah. Is that a wolf or a dog?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2006)

WingChun Lawyer said:
			
		

> Hey, nice avatar Sarah. Is that a wolf or a dog?


 
Thanks,  its a wolf....I have huskies but I couldnt get them to pose for me, so the wolf has to do.


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (Mar 15, 2006)

Huskies are cool! Many people have huskies in Brazil, but they do suffer a lot from the heat.

I had a daschund, but he´s dead. I am considering whether to but another one, or a boxer.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2006)

WingChun Lawyer said:
			
		

> Huskies are cool! Many people have huskies in Brazil, but they do suffer a lot from the heat.
> 
> I had a daschund, but he´s dead. I am considering whether to but another one, or a boxer.


 
lol.. my huskies love sunbathing (strange animals)


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard, WCL!  

Sarah-  My dog loves to sunbathe, too.  It could be 100 F outside, and she'll be in the sunlight.


----------



## MJS (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, I look forward to your posts.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 15, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to have you and great to see someone from another country.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

It does sound like a Jackie Chan Movie.


Jeff


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT,sir:asian:


----------

